# Vertical Fly Rod Holders



## JRH (Mar 18, 2007)

Nice find. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


I've been looking for something similar to that, but want to be able to mount it to one of my casting platform legs. Just something I can set the rod in when running a short distance to the next spot. I found a custom vertical fly rod holder very similar to the one that you found, but made from pvc...they are sold at Orlando Outfitters.


----------

